# Expanding Bathroom To Fit Full-Size Fixtures



## Aldakoopa (May 19, 2012)

I was wanting to expand my bathroom and remove the small "camper-sized" shower, toilet, and countertop/sink and replace them with standard, full-size bathtub, toilet, and sink/cabinet. The question I have before I get into all this is how are these plumbed to the septic tank? do the septic tanks connect directly to the toilet and bathtub, since their drains are located at floor-level, or is there some room for pipes to be able to relocate the drain locations and be able to fit these larger fixtures for a more comfortable... bathroom experience.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The toilet goes directly into the black tank. The sink has a short run of pipe before it joins the shower drain at a tee which then goes down to the gray tank. Not much flexibility for moving things around. I'd just like to figure out how I can cram an angled ahower into our little 2' x 5' 301BQ bathroom.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I read in your first post and the amount of conversions you want to do and this thread on the bathroom expansion is one of the bigger projects. Since you are planning to convert this to basically a mobile home just remove the Black and Grey tanks from under the trailer and you will have plenty of room to modify the plumbing.

Good luck.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Aldakoopa said:


> I was wanting to expand my bathroom and remove the small "camper-sized" shower, toilet, and countertop/sink and replace them with standard, full-size bathtub, toilet, and sink/cabinet. The question I have before I get into all this is how are these plumbed to the septic tank? do the septic tanks connect directly to the toilet and bathtub, since their drains are located at floor-level, or is there some room for pipes to be able to relocate the drain locations and be able to fit these larger fixtures for a more comfortable... bathroom experience.


Why?

Why not purchase a park model home instead?

It's like someone trying to convert an SUV into a sports car. It would have just been easier (and probably cheaper) to buy a sports car in the first place.


----------



## Aldakoopa (May 19, 2012)

raynardo said:


> Why?
> 
> Why not purchase a park model home instead?
> 
> It's like someone trying to convert an SUV into a sports car. It would have just been easier (and probably cheaper) to buy a sports car in the first place.


I don't think so, you see I would have never been able to afford my camper if it wasn't for the fact that it had minor flood damage which made the guy sell it for very cheap, I only paid $800 for this thing and it needs very, very little work other than my planned modifications. I've been over it and it is still in very nice condition. But, I don't make a whole lot of money, I just bought a brand new car so I have those payments to worry about, my current house is falling apart and I need somewhere to live temporarily until I can afford something better, and I live alone so this camper will be big enough for me. I also live in a very close family and my uncle just got sentenced to life in prison for a crime he did not commit (I won't get into that, you just kind of have to take my word that he would have never done such a thing and the justice system failed him.) so now my aunt is in a heap of debt with car and mortgage payments, among her other bills and the cost for the lawyer, and the whole family is helping her out the best we can, and my dad just lost his job a few days ago so I'm going to have to help my own parents with their bills as well, so for a $800 temporary place to live, I think I can afford to give it a nicer bathroom. Most of the fixtures I can actually just pull out of my current house since they're only about a year old since I remodeled the bathroom last year, and I won't really have to spend any money on those, it will just be the headache of removing the camper fixtures, removing and adding walls, removing the bunk beds and part of a closet, and installing and plumbing up all of the new fixtures.

If nothing else, I will leave the shower/tub alone and just extend the bathroom to the width of the camper, and put in a better sink/countertop and replace the toilet.


----------



## Aldakoopa (May 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I read in your first post and the amount of conversions you want to do and this thread on the bathroom expansion is one of the bigger projects. Since you are planning to convert this to basically a mobile home just remove the Black and Grey tanks from under the trailer and you will have plenty of room to modify the plumbing.
> 
> Good luck.


I hadn't really thought of that, but yes, removing the tanks would be an option since I'll be immobilizing it anyway.







Thanks for the idea! Another question now, what's the difference between the grey and black tanks?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Aldakoopa said:


> I read in your first post and the amount of conversions you want to do and this thread on the bathroom expansion is one of the bigger projects. Since you are planning to convert this to basically a mobile home just remove the Black and Grey tanks from under the trailer and you will have plenty of room to modify the plumbing.
> 
> Good luck.


I hadn't really thought of that, but yes, removing the tanks would be an option since I'll be immobilizing it anyway.







Thanks for the idea! Another question now, what's the difference between the grey and black tanks?
[/quote]

Grey - is Shower and sink water.
Black - is from the Toilet.


----------

